# Apache restartet nicht



## gazoz (6. Juni 2005)

*Installation typo3 von a-z*

Hallo Leute 

ich habe da ein problem könnt ihr mir weiter helfen

und zwar wenn ich

rcapache restart
Shutting down httpd                     done
Starting httpd [ PHP4 ]                 failed

warum macht er dieses failed ?

Hat vielleicht einer von euch einen installations anleitung wo alles erklärt ist auf was mann achten muss und wie mann es machen muss  

Danke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Juni 2005)

*Re: Installation typo3 von a-z*

Du hast ein Apache-Problem, ja, aber bitte was hat das mit Typo3 zu tun?

Lösung: error_log des Apaches angucken.


----------



## gazoz (6. Juni 2005)

habs gelösst falschen pfadnamen angegeben schon erledigt
Danke nochmals


----------

